# Sheephead fishing



## Redsareitman (Oct 12, 2007)

I have been reading that March is a good time in P-cola bay for sheep. Even though it is early, I wanted to know a couple of things. Like, what is their favorite bait, and good spot to get em at? This is really a fun fish to CATCH/EAT FOR ITS SIZE so Father law n me wanna eat some and release some..


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Redsareitman (1/28/2008)*I have been reading that March is a good time in P-cola bay for sheep. Even though it is early, I wanted to know a couple of things. Like, what is their favorite bait, and good spot to get em at? This is really a fun fish to CATCH/EAT FOR ITS SIZE so Father law n me wanna eat some and release some..


Fiddlers, or other small crustaceans, cut pieces of blue crab, live and dead shrimp, oysters and clams. Also jigs tipped with above, and sometimes bare jigs.


----------



## Redsareitman (Oct 12, 2007)

Ok, sounds good to me. Now if I can only find a good spot and how deep??


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Depending where and how deep the water is, I'd start on the bottom and work my way up. Was out from Venice a couple of years ago in 35' of water at a rig. We would throw to the rig, let it hit bottom and reel up. They would smack it about half way. Pictures of what we kept in about two hours of fishing is in my photos. No telling how many we culled. We fished till we ran out of bait (sore arms). All caught on dead fresh shrimp. Using light spinning tackle. Have fun.


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

for sheephead, live shrimp/fiddlers work best. just look around rocks and pilings, most of the time you will see them if the water is clear.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

oysters are amazing baits as well


----------



## Redsareitman (Oct 12, 2007)

I fugured shrimp and fiddlers, but oysters WOW


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

I have always had luck at the I-10 bridge and railroad bridge over escambia bay, with either fiddlers or live shrimp. Fiddlers usually work best. If anyone decides to fish this area for sheepies, watch out for the damn bridge workers speeding around, I've almost been run-over out there a couple times.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

They are really around any of the bridges correct? Catch them during the day and night?



I remember a long time ago fishing with my brother in law catching them on the hwy 90 bridges.


----------



## jwebster98 (Nov 5, 2007)

Where can ya get some fiddler crabs?


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

> *jwebster98 (1/31/2008)*Where can ya get some fiddler crabs?






You should be able to find them at most local bait shops. I have always gotten mine at GBB&T.


----------



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

Try Gulp! fiddler crabs... Let me know how they work out, im curious my self.


----------

